# External Monitor: Can't get full resolution option *very strange details inside*



## jtrebel (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello all,

Thank you for viewing this post.

I have searched the Internet far and wide for a means to solve this problem, but as I try new things, some weird occurances are happening that don't seem to make any sense.

First of all, I am using a Kohjinsha SX series notebook (Japan market) running XP Home SP3.

SX????- ?????????? | KOHJINSHA

Until a few days ago, I was running an I/O Data external 21-inch flat-panel monitor, which worked fine at full resolution. We had a power outage here recently, and of course the panel turned off and I had to revert to my notebook display. Ever since then I can't get the monitor back to full resolution, meaning XP won't give me the option to go higher than 1280x768, which is the default resolution for my notebook monitor.

Then, I decided to go ahead and buy a bigger monitor, which I had been planning to do anyways. Now I have a brand-new Mistubishi Diamondcrysta RDT271WLM.

ŽO•H“d‹@ ŽO•HƒfƒBƒXƒvƒŒƒC�F‰t�»ƒfƒBƒXƒvƒŒƒC RDT271WLM(BK)

The same thing happens on this monitor as well. It's brand new but I cannot get XP to recognize the full resolution. 

Now, here are some steps I have taken.

- I have downloaded and installed the update BIOS and video drivers from Kohjinsha: Nothing improved
- I have used three different monitor cables. I am using an analoge d-sub connection.
- I have downloaded and installed Mistubishi's .inf files for this monitor and operating system.
- I have tried every which way of tricking the system, such as by unplugging the monitor suddenly and in different orders, etc. I've rebooted a billion times.

Now, this is where it gets weird.

My wife has the exact same computer as me, and she is running a 23-inch Mistubishi monitor. This one:

ŽO•H“d‹@ ŽO•HƒfƒBƒXƒvƒŒƒC�Fƒ�ƒCƒh‰t�»ƒfƒBƒXƒvƒŒƒC RDT231WLM-D Žå‚È“Á’·

She has no problem getting the option in the display properties for full resolution for her monitor. HOWEVER, WHEN SHE PLUGS INTO MY 27-INCH MONITOR, she loses that ability. Even weirder, when I plug into her monitor, I regain the ability to get full resolution. The same problem applies to my old I/O Data monitor. She and I can't get full resolution on that monitor, but we both get full resolution on her 23-inch monitor. Meanwhile, I am stuck with a 27-inch monitor that I can't get full resolution on. It feels like the Bermuda Triangle exists in this room. There is absolutely no logical explanation for this, except that somehow my 27-inch monitor is not "sending" out the info to allow for display properties to realize a larger resolution, while her's is. However, it's really strange that my old monitor experiences the same problem. And this 27-inch monitor is BRAND NEW. 

I am at a loss to explain why this would be. I thought the problem lied in my computer, but that can't be the case if her computer can't get full resolution on my monitor but can on hers. Mistubishi said to install the .inf file, which I did, and that didn't work.

If someone can make sense of this tangled web of despair and confusion, I would really appreciate it. My only option now is to return the new monitor and hope another brand new somehow magically fixes the problem, which I doubt, or get a new notebook PC, which I also would doubt would fix the problem.

Any answers out there?

Thank you tons in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming you tested the original monitor on both laptops using the VGA cable/input, the monitor could simply be faulty. The best test, would be to connect it to a PC using a different input (DVI/HDMI) and see what happens.


----------



## jtrebel (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Assuming you tested the original monitor on both laptops using the VGA cable/input, the monitor could simply be faulty. The best test, would be to connect it to a PC using a different input (DVI/HDMI) and see what happens.


Thank you tons for the reply. 

So far, two monitors don't obtain full resolution on two computers, one is brand new. However, on the third monitor (my wife's) both her and my computer can obtain the full resolution on her monitor. This tells me that there is nothing wrong with our computers. For some reason, both a brand new monitor and the used monitor that I have been using for months without problem before this power outage sparked its problem (the brand new monitor was purchased after the power outage and thus should be fine, I would hope) do not obtain full resolution on either of our PCs.

I apologize if this is confusing

My new monitor: doesn't get full res with any of our PCs
My old monitor: doesn't get full res with any of our PCs
My wife's monitor: gets full res with both our PCs

By saying "get full res", I mean that XP display properties allows us the option of moving the full resolution, whereas "doesn't get full res" means the slider can only go to 1280X768 and no further. It immediate changes if I unplug and go to her monitor... I get full res option at 1900X1080... and all I have to do is move my PC to her monitor. It's really weird!

I would understand if the brand new one is faulty, but my older monitor had the same problem. However, before the power outage, it was working at full resolution with no problem.

So what is weird here is that we have two monitors: one new and one used, that can't get full res while my wife's monitors works fine on both PCs.

Very strange indeed.

Is there a way to hook up to DVI/HDMI if one does not have such port on their computer?

Thanks again for your time.

Our Kohjinsha notebooks don't have DVI/HDMI outputs, but the monitors are capable of that.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I understood the first time. But we are talking about electronics where weird stuff happens. And adding new hardware into the problem solving can often lead you astray. It's possible the new monitor is also faulty. As of yet, all you have proven is that two of the monitors don't function properly. As a third monitor does work, that would lead me to believe the laptops are functioning properly.

You can use a VGA to DVI adapter on a DVI cable. That will allow you to use the DVI input of the monitor and a DVI cable on PC's with a VGA output.


----------



## jtrebel (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogg said:


> I understood the first time. But we are talking about electronics where weird stuff happens. And adding new hardware into the problem solving can often lead you astray. It's possible the new monitor is also faulty. As of yet, all you have proven is that two of the monitors don't function properly. As a third monitor does work, that would lead me to believe the laptops are functioning properly.
> 
> You can use a VGA to DVI adapter on a DVI cable. That will allow you to use the DVI input of the monitor and a DVI cable on PC's with a VGA output.


Thanks for that added input; I apologize for my ongoing elaboration... it's confusing even for me.

But your suggestion is a good one. I will get an adapter and run the monitor that way. Update as soon as I have more info. Thank you so much for replying and helping out.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No problem. Let us know what happens.


----------



## jtrebel (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogg said:


> No problem. Let us know what happens.


Haven't gotten the adapter cable yet, but I did get somewhere with Mitsubishi.

Actually, they are coming tomorrow to pick up this monitor, give me a loaner, and then they will take this one back to the factory for testing, repair, or replacement. We will see what happens from there. I am even anxious just to use the loaner. If that one doesn't work, then aside from trying the DVI cable adapter, I would have to say that the Bermuda Triangle exists in and around my desk space somewhere.


----------



## jtrebel (Mar 28, 2011)

Just had Mitsubishi come and pick up the monitor and drop off a loaner. I plugged the loaner in and low and behold: full resolution.

Before I found it hard to believe that both a brand-new monitor and a monitor that I had been using with no problems up until a power outage were both faulty, but I guess that was the case. 

Feels great to have that resolved; what a headache! All this while I am trying to do my work.

Anyways, I am sure they will either repair or replace the monitor, and until then I get this really nice upgraded loaner, so from hereon out it looks like the problem has been solved. Thanks for taking the time to assist me. =)


----------

